# What is this tool?



## txgencon (Jan 4, 2011)

It is basically a router - but what is the attachment and what does it do?


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

It's a Frumpinkator used to make a housing for a gronasteel bearing.:whistling


----------



## SAW.co (Jan 2, 2011)

looks kinda like a biscuit joiner WTF is a Frumpinkator never heard of that:whistling


----------



## bhock (Feb 17, 2009)

looks like it might be a portable slitter for metal.


----------



## Greg Di (Mar 12, 2005)

I'm afraid of it whatever it is.


----------



## JustaFramer (Jan 21, 2005)

They finally came out with the Black & Decker Pecker Wrecker?


----------



## stp57 (Dec 12, 2007)

If Greg Di doesn't know what it is, then our only hope is Leo or the Duke?
Steve


----------



## Willy is (May 20, 2010)

:thumbsup: Looks to me like a Rocky Mountain Oyster extractor, for those big jobs.

Willy


----------



## CENTERLINE MV (Jan 9, 2011)

griz said:


> It's a Frumpinkator used to make a housing for a gronasteel bearing.:whistling


:laughing:


----------



## ApgarNJ (Apr 16, 2006)

looks like a bosch or makita?
never saw an attachment like that before.


----------



## ChrWright (Jul 17, 2007)

Looks like it might be set up to put a profile on the end of fence pickets.

Does it have a bit in it? Straight cutter or profile bit?


----------



## ChrWright (Jul 17, 2007)

Where's Neo... he'd know.


----------



## rjconstructs (Apr 26, 2009)

Throw some wood in it and see what happens.


----------



## txgencon (Jan 4, 2011)

_It's on eBay but would be a local pickup item for me. I may try to get it just to see what it is._


----------



## William James (Mar 5, 2010)

Looks like a Bosch router motor hooked into some type of planer or joiner. Did Brian make it?
He likes playing around with old stuff. 
Must not want the prestige.


----------



## ApgarNJ (Apr 16, 2006)

chris may be onto something but what is the upper danger sticker covering? I think the cutter or blade would be under the orange guard, trying to see if there is something else up at the top under that metal guard.


----------



## ApgarNJ (Apr 16, 2006)

txgencon said:


> _It's on eBay but would be a local pickup item for me. I may try to get it just to see what it is._


odd that someone would put it on ebay with no description.


----------



## Winchester (Jun 29, 2008)

ApgarNJ said:


> chris may be onto something but what is the upper danger sticker covering? I think the cutter or blade would be under the orange guard, trying to see if there is something else up at the top under that metal guard.


it could use a router bit that fits into a socket that drives gears or belts or something to work whatever it is that it does. Orange guard covering that part says "do not operate without guard"

Hmm... i think that either it performs more than one function, or needs to be used with an included jig for full functionality


Whatever it is it's cool.


----------



## txgencon (Jan 4, 2011)

It is listed as "??Bosch 1602 1-1/2 Hp Electric Router 1/4" Collet" and no other explanation. It is listed by a local chain pawn shop. A Bosch 1602 is just a regular router.


----------



## txgencon (Jan 4, 2011)

Winchester said:


> it could use a router bit that fits into a socket that drives gears or belts or something to work whatever it is that it does.


Holy crap! at 25,000 - 30,000 rpm's?


----------

